# wierd bugs



## stinkysab (Feb 21, 2008)

has anyone have like mosquitos looking bug in there tanks? if so how do you get rid of them cause they are annoying :roll:


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

probally fungus gnats. I have no idea how to kill them other than smash them. Or leave them in for froggy food.


----------



## stinkysab (Feb 21, 2008)

will it harm the pdf if they eat them?


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

nope, im sure there around all kinds of interesting bugs in there natural habitat


----------



## stinkysab (Feb 21, 2008)

what can i do to get rid of them because they are flying around in my room.... :evil:


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

stinkysab said:


> what can i do to get rid of them because they are flying around in my room.... :evil:


Are they only in the tank, or do you have some plants in your room as well? I get fungus gnats in my orchids now & then, but some insecticidal soap takes care of them (treated every couple weeks to kill anything that hatches out). DO NOT use any insecticide in or near the viv, though. If the gnats are in plants, take the plants to a differenroom and treat them.


----------



## stinkysab (Feb 21, 2008)

soo they come out from the dirt? and what is a way to get rid of them? i heard to use a sticky strip and when they fly into it they die cause they are stuck but i wanna really get rid of them do you any other way that is effective?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I got fungus gnats in a few of my tanks for some leaf litter. From my experience, the frogs never went after them (could be just lazy as crawling fruit flies are just easier meals). It was two years ago that a few of my tanks got them. I haven't noticed them in the past year or so. You may be able to try Gnatoral (I think it would be safe...). I know people use that on springtail cultures sometimes.


----------



## stinkysab (Feb 21, 2008)

i need some good advice to get rid of them cause they are flying crazy around my room..... plz advicess to get rid of them. i dont mind if they are in the viv but now there is so many outside... i need to get rid of them cause my mom is getting irratated...


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

stinkysab said:


> i need some good advice to get rid of them cause they are flying crazy around my room..... plz advicess to get rid of them. i dont mind if they are in the viv but now there is so many outside... i need to get rid of them cause my mom is getting irratated...


Are they coming out of the viv, or is there someplace else in the room they seem to be grouped?


----------



## stinkysab (Feb 21, 2008)

Dangerously said:


> stinkysab said:
> 
> 
> > i need some good advice to get rid of them cause they are flying crazy around my room..... plz advicess to get rid of them. i dont mind if they are in the viv but now there is so many outside... i need to get rid of them cause my mom is getting irratated...
> ...


they are mostly around the viv and inside it. i juss wanna no how to get rid of them


----------



## stinkysab (Feb 21, 2008)

are there any good trap setup to kill the fungus gnats? if so plz show


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

did you try using the sticky fly tape in your room???


----------



## stinkysab (Feb 21, 2008)

AaronAcker said:


> did you try using the sticky fly tape in your room???


i have those but it doesnt seem to attract them.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

wait are you talking about the little bugs, that have a black and gray body with small wings?


----------



## stinkysab (Feb 21, 2008)

Mac said:


> wait are you talking about the little bugs, that have a black and gray body with small wings?


 yes they are black and greyish and have wings.... they are annoying and i want to get rid of them


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

not sure if it helps, but I seem to find a lot of them under my light( dead and roasted of course). But have not found another way to keep them out. I also play PSP at night and they seem to be attracted to the light, so maybe one of those lights that traps the bugs? It seems like everytime I open my viv an new gush of flies come out.

Anyone know the life cycle of these things?


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

aah ha! I found that these bugs go through egg, larvae pupa, adult stages, they like newly composted soil, and especially like high humidity. They said to keep them in control, keep humididty low. Well not an option. They also said that for young plants the larvae can hold them back by eating on their roots. Near the end of the text, they say to cover the top layer and a little beneath it, with DRY sand to keep the larvae from hatching.

Any further questions can be answered here-http://www.doityourself.com/stry/fungusgnats


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Invest in carnivorous plants- butterworts and sundews especially  Mine deal with fungus gnats and escaped FFs handily.


----------



## stinkysab (Feb 21, 2008)

i thought the blue light trap that zap the bugs are meant for outside use not inside.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

http://www.learn2grow.com/problemso...ol/usingstickycards.aspx] Yellow sticky cards

I've had great luck with using sundews to knock out the population, D. capensis in particular. I wouldn't recomend any of the insecticides... and bug lamps are not for inside! 

This is no instant *POOF* they are gone, it will still take time since you will have to slowly take the population down, but I got two mostly grown capensis and two months of munching on knats (even got them to come over from the other side of the room :shock: ) and I've not seen them since.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Apr 5, 2008)

Are the _D. capensis _ safe for use inside the vivarium or should I keep them out?

Thanks,

Forrest


----------



## Leap (Mar 19, 2008)

I can see how these would be annoying outside of viv. But inside it gives me a nice show as the froglets climb an unusual amount to get to them.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Ya but the thing is, most frogs wont even go for them cause they just hover around, and pester them.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I haven't tried this but am confident it will work. Fungus gnats are very much drawn to lights, so go purchase some fly tape and shine a bright light at it at night. The flies should fly to the tape and stick to it.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Keep the _D. capensis _outside the tank. I keep some baby ones in between tanks on my racks and fungus knats in the area go for them. The main plant I had was on a windsill clear across the room (near some other plants which at the time were the main source of the problem) and I still noticed less knats around my frog tanks. Unfortunately, my adult plant has died... but not after I got seeds from it plus another cup of babies :shock: D. capensis everywhere!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, fungis gnats are just what the name sounds like... they eat fungis. Usually this happens when a soil is kept too wet. If allowing it to dry out isnt an option, and your frogs wont go after them (I have seen my terrib froglets jump almost to the top of the tank from the ground trying to get them) then I would do like some other people have said and invest in a couple carnivorous plants. I have a couple butterworts that are just covered with them, and the plants are starting to get big enough that they will catch stray ff's too.

Most soil drenches wont work because you have to catch them in just the right stage.


----------



## stinkysab (Feb 21, 2008)

housevibe7 said:


> Well, fungis gnats are just what the name sounds like... they eat fungis. Usually this happens when a soil is kept too wet. If allowing it to dry out isnt an option, and your frogs wont go after them (I have seen my terrib froglets jump almost to the top of the tank from the ground trying to get them) then I would do like some other people have said and invest in a couple carnivorous plants. I have a couple butterworts that are just covered with them, and the plants are starting to get big enough that they will catch stray ff's too.
> 
> Most soil drenches wont work because you have to catch them in just the right stage.


So i can add carnivorous plants to my viv and the carnivorous plant will be alright?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Most people that I know keep them (butterworts and sundew) outside the viv, because most require some sort of cool period. Just get a couple and place them outside the tank. If your mom can be patient for a bit, you will soon begin to see that there is a reduction in them... For the most part you will always have them, as our vivs stay to moist for there not to be. They usually dont damage anything, are just annoying. If you do like some others have suggested, place a wanted ad for Pinguicula sp. (butterworts) or Drosera sp.(sundews.) One thing though, a lot of these, especially the pings like to have their pot sat in a dish of water because they have really really shallow roots generally. This allows water to be readily available as well as keeps the humidity up a bit.

Hope this helps.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

You could CO2 the tank with dry ice (without the frogs in it!). There's lots of recent threads on this. It doesn't adversely affect the plants.


----------

